# Windscreen Radio Antenna for annalogue & DAB reception



## johntie (Mar 2, 2011)

Our Hymer S520 has an aerial mounted just above the drivers (LHD) window, which I have previously replaced due to damage caused by trees etc.. This time I want to replace with a screen mounted antenna and hopefully avoid having to do this job again! 

Switch over to DAB is looming and as this is not a job I want to repeat if it can be avoided, I am thinking of fitting a DAB screen mounted antenna. 

Does anyone have any experience or suggestions regarding fitting a front screen mounted aerial? 

Are the DAB aerials also good for 'normal' reception or would two be required. Any recommendations would be good!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I fitted a screen mounted aerial(with amplifier built in) to my previous Hymer (please note the lower case everyone :roll: ) and it was certainly an improvement on the standard item. 

However I have no idea if such an item would be OK for DAB radio. Google search might give you the answer.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

*DAB AERIALS*

I had a stick-on inside window variety, but found it useless for DAB.

I then found : DAB on Wheels

There I bought the Kinetic external glass bonded - Excellent for it's price on FM/AM & DAB.

Been in use for nearly 2-years and hasn't been dislodged by my squeege/sponging in the area!!

HTH

Trev


----------

